# Whats main difference: USN muscle fuel anabolic V USN muscle fuel MASS?



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Been looking at these products...

Both seem to be aimed at the same goals with slightly different make up. So which one to try?!?!


----------



## Dezsx (Jul 12, 2009)

from what I understand, Anabolic is a MRP and Mass is a weight gainer


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Mass has 100g carbs per serving doesnt it? Isnt the mrp the one with 30/40 g carbs?


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

anabolic is a MRP but i use post work out:

contains:

Triple Carb Time Release Formula (long chain glucose polymers, medium chain glucose polymers, dextrose monohydrate). USN STS Protein [whey protein concentrate and isolate blend, ultra purified (water filtrated) high isoflavone soy protein isolate, calcium caseinate, micellar casein, egg albumin, milk protein isolate], creatine monohydrate, di-creatine malate, L-glycine, cocoa powder, stabilizer, taurine, flavourants, sodium chloride, calcium phosphate, sweetener blend ( sucralose, acesulfame-K ), MCT oil (Medium Chain Triglycerides), avena sativa, Lactazyme blend, L-glutamine, Glutamine peptides, Glutamine AKG, HMB, Leucine, Valine, Isoleucine, Leucine KIC, Beta-Alanine, Calcium AKG, Colostrum, Rhodiola rosea extract (standardized for 5% rosavins), Alpha lipoic acid, EPA (Eicosapentanoic acid) powder, vitamin & mineral blend, chromium polynicotinate.

its working for me anyways....


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

johnnyreid said:


> anabolic is a MRP but i use post work out:
> 
> contains:
> 
> ...


Sorry still learning all the cut down terms.. MRP? lol... **is this is a stupid question. Probably**


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

meal replacement powder


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> meal replacement powder


Ah makes sense then


----------



## bigspin (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm newbie. Hey Which is better for person who want to build up muscles?

I'm Very skinny guy and start going to gym to build muscles.(but I have belly though,so I stop eating my usual KFC/McDonalds ) My personal trainer told me to use USN muscle fuel anabolic & I brought it.

When I start my program I was 63.5Kg & Now 66.2Kg (After One Month Training & I can see my body is now more energetic & arms are getting bigger) .Is This Normal? Do I need t change my supplement?

Sorry for my bad English


----------



## Hobbit JT (Sep 13, 2008)

bigspin said:


> I'm newbie. Hey Which is better for person who want to build up muscles?
> 
> I'm Very skinny guy and start going to gym to build muscles.(but I have belly though,so I stop eating my usual KFC/McDonalds ) My personal trainer told me to use USN muscle fuel anabolic & I brought it.
> 
> ...


Sorry but before I help you I must correct your English Grammar, this is the most annoying mix-up!!! The past tense of buy is bought, the past tense of bring is brought. You did not bring it, you bought it!

Your choice of protein should do you fine for the mean time but you may want to try a different weight gainer. If you like it stay with it, just don't touch Maximuscle products or Lucozade supplements. When you first weight training you will get quick gains but they will slow down a lot after a few months. Just keep working hard and eat clean (no junk food, or bad fats and sugary foods), lots of protein; meat, fish, protein shakes, eggs. lots of healthy fats; fish oils, omega3s, flax seed oil, nuts. Low GI carbs during the day; brown rice, brown pasta, sweet potato, vegetables.

Good luck.


----------



## bigspin (Aug 18, 2009)

Hobbit JT said:


> Sorry but before I help you I must correct your English Grammar, this is the most annoying mix-up!!! The past tense of buy is bought, the past tense of bring is brought. You did not bring it, you bought it!
> 
> Your choice of protein should do you fine for the mean time but you may want to try a different weight gainer. If you like it stay with it, just don't touch Maximuscle products or Lucozade supplements. When you first weight training you will get quick gains but they will slow down a lot after a few months. Just keep working hard and eat clean (no junk food, or bad fats and sugary foods), lots of protein; meat, fish, protein shakes, eggs. lots of healthy fats; fish oils, omega3s, flax seed oil, nuts. Low GI carbs during the day; brown rice, brown pasta, sweet potato, vegetables.
> 
> Good luck.


Thank You for quick reply.


----------



## Hobbit JT (Sep 13, 2008)

bigspin said:


> Thank You for quick reply.


:cough: reps. :tongue:


----------



## bigspin (Aug 18, 2009)

Another question..... how to use USN Muscle Fuel Anabolic ?

Before training and after?? Or after training and before go to sleep??

Product lable said "3 Scoops per time twice a day (First 5 days) after that once per day- Under 80Kg"

But my personal trainer told me to drink in the morning and immediately after workout

Thank You.


----------



## Lex_BBW (Aug 19, 2009)

GSleigh said:


> Been looking at these products...
> 
> Both seem to be aimed at the same goals with slightly different make up. So which one to try?!?!


The Muscle Fuel anabolic has Tribulus added into it which is a natural testoterone booster to help raise your test levels and generate improved recovery, growth and strength.


----------



## Lex_BBW (Aug 19, 2009)

bigspin said:


> Another question..... how to use USN Muscle Fuel Anabolic ?
> 
> Before training and after?? Or after training and before go to sleep??
> 
> ...


Don't use it before sleep its loaded with carbs!! You should use it mid morning and PWO. Stick to clean protein intakes before bed which have a slow butn i.e. casien, egg whites or low fat cottage cheese


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Latest batch to trial


----------



## medici999 (May 26, 2009)

errr..sh!t, how much did all that cost?


----------



## Lex_BBW (Aug 19, 2009)

GSleigh said:


> Latest batch to trial


They say variety is the spice of life!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

medici999 said:


> errr..sh!t, how much did all that cost?


pmsl...considerably more than plain old ground oats and syntha-6 in water would, no need for all this fancy sh1t, nice to treat ones self every now and then, but most filled with [email protected] IMO.


----------



## Lex_BBW (Aug 19, 2009)

The USN blends are pretty nifty and not badly priced at all for what they offer.

Personally I like to look forward to my supplements and I don't drink or waste money on crappy take aways so spending some ££ on enjoying your supplements is all groovy to me:beer:


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Lex_BBW said:


> The USN blends are pretty nifty and not badly priced at all for what they offer.
> 
> Personally I like to look forward to my supplements and I don't drink or waste money on crappy take aways so spending some ££ on enjoying your supplements is all groovy to me:beer:


says the man with a great big avatar advertising...hmmm....

less on supps, more for beer :beer:

Try syntha-6 and oats before you knock it, knocks spots off most [email protected] on the shelves tbh son :thumbup1:


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Five-O said:


> pmsl...considerably more than plain old ground oats and syntha-6 in water would, no need for all this fancy sh1t, nice to treat ones self every now and then, but most filled with [email protected] IMO.


Chap i already eat 2kg of oats a month, 30eggs a week, 14 chicken breasts a week, 6 salmon fillets, 7+ portions of rice, 7+ portions of pasta, 14+ bananas, 1 pint of milk a day, etc...etc... I am literally eating ASDA clean out of food...

The supps just go on top of that for some seirous calorie daily intake


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

medici999 said:


> errr..sh!t, how much did all that cost?


Theres more than that in the cuboards as well.. lol. Hmmm.. This batch about £175.00


----------



## Lex_BBW (Aug 19, 2009)

Five-O said:


> says the man with a great big avatar advertising...hmmm....


I still have to pay for my supplements pal 

I'm all for not O.D'ing on supplements but the ones you do use should be enjoyable as they should be something you are able to use for a long long time as body development is a lifetime commitment!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

lol 2 pre workout supps? 2 weight gainers? 2 whey protein powders!? somones on a mission!


----------



## biggy (Jul 24, 2009)

Five-O said:


> says the man with a great big avatar advertising...hmmm....
> 
> less on supps, more for beer :beer:
> 
> Try syntha-6 and oats before you knock it, knocks spots off most [email protected] on the shelves tbh son :thumbup1:


hahahaha


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

joshnow said:


> tribulus has been took out of the muscle fuel anabolic, recently.
> 
> sci-mx have produced a much better version of this type of product have a look up it's called omni-mx hardcore similar price as well better quality of the ingrediants.


Hey, that personal preference or full on fact? cause if so i will give a shot on next batch


----------

